# August BMQ- 2009



## phionex (19 Mar 2009)

just curious if there are any BMQ Courses this august and what are the dates?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Mar 2009)

phionex said:
			
		

> just curious if there are any BMQ Courses this august and what are the dates?



Depends where in the country you are and if you are going Reg or Res.


----------



## phionex (19 Mar 2009)

Regular Forces, Greater Toronto Area, Ontario


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Mar 2009)

Reg Force, chances are good that there will be one in August or Sept.


----------



## phionex (19 Mar 2009)

St. Jean or Border that is the question


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Mar 2009)

Gagetown as well, and only aswerable once you have been sworn in and given your BMQ date. Anything on here is pure speculation.


----------



## phionex (19 Mar 2009)

Does any one know where I can find a list of CFLRS or other BMQ dates for this summer and fall


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (19 Mar 2009)

There is no list but they usually run course's a few times every month.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Mar 2009)

That info is not in the public domain, sry. You will find out where and when you go to BMQ through your local CFRC once you are sworn in.


----------



## Ruski (27 May 2009)

Hey, so im rejoining the army but this time im going reg force infantry. Before this I was doing reserve inf back in 2007.

Im on the border line of being merit listed, and now waiting for my medical to be returned back. Submitted all medical paperwork may 27th so hoping around june 15th to hear back. Since im rejoining all of my previous information is being used so it kinda smoothness things out for me.

Just called in roughly to get an Aprox date for BMQ and they say August 3rd, who else is going that date? I hope to get in sooner for july courses but August 3rd anyone?


----------



## hanson1636 (11 Jun 2009)

I recieved a offer today and accepted it. I start BMQ August 3rd.


----------



## countryburns (11 Jun 2009)

I recieved my offer last week friday, im would like to drive myself
Im leaving from the london area.

Im going weapons tech land


----------



## bradlupa (11 Jun 2009)

See you all there Aug 3, PH TECH is what i am 



Thats right CDN Aviator All ready fully licensed, so i can say that i am a ph tech, but am not a soldier i'm a recruit


 ;D


----------



## Mike7426 (18 Jun 2009)

just got my job offer yesterday, Aug 3 for infantry, PPCLI.
get sworn in on the 31st of July at the Edmonton RC, anyone else heading out of Edmonton?


----------



## hanson1636 (18 Jun 2009)

I'm joining Infantry RCR, I'll be leaving from New Brunswick for the august 3rd bmq start. I would of been leaving Edmonton if it had not been for my move that was already planned when my job offer came in, luckily everything has transferred over smoothly so far.


----------



## xxmixkexx (18 Jun 2009)

I just got called for my BMQ which starts august 10th anyone else have the same date?


----------



## Mike7426 (19 Jun 2009)

yea i actually have to fly to Edmonton on my own dime to get sworn in then fly to St Jean from there. I did all my application process there and everything, and by the point I'd gotten past the first parts it had taken me so long and I'd had to do so much that i didn't want to risk it taking any longer just because i wanted papers transferred to Victoria. well i guess we'll be seeing each other in about a month and a half.


----------



## bradlupa (22 Jun 2009)

well it could always be worse, they could have made you fly to St. Jean on your dime


----------



## Tempestshade (22 Jun 2009)

Hello, I will also be attending the Aug 3rd BMQ. I am going in as an ammo tech.


----------



## Doom (22 Jun 2009)

I'll see you there, I'm in the AUG 10th BMQ as well, From hamilton but application was done in mississauga, ontario.


----------



## xxmixkexx (22 Jun 2009)

Im going for infantry, then I will be in RCR after all my training.  Im from cambridge ontario and I did my processing in kitchener


----------



## Doom (22 Jun 2009)

hey, we might be in the same Company... Im RCR to my friend!


----------



## bradlupa (22 Jun 2009)

i just hope that our intake is on a week were we will be on the lower level of the barracks as i would not want to be on the top floor. 

From what i have heard each floor is an intake week...correct me if i'm wrong please but if so if we are unfortunate and the 12th floor just graduated from basic well you guess it the 12th floor it is hope you like stairs


----------



## xxmixkexx (22 Jun 2009)

Cluett said:
			
		

> hey, we might be in the same Company... Im RCR to my friend!



We could be!  Good luck!  How are you getting there? Are you taking the train as well?


----------



## Doom (22 Jun 2009)

No, i'm taking the airplane. How many hours I don't know. I have a phobia of them. But hey... Air france right??? eek anyways, got msn? or anything? add me david.cluett@gmail.com

But hey you have to get used to the flying eh?\

I got some tips for BMQ


----------



## xxmixkexx (22 Jun 2009)

Thats kinda funny you fly but I take the train and we only live an hour apart.  But personally I would rather take the train anyway so im happy


----------



## Doom (22 Jun 2009)

Yes  :nod: I am D3Kalz you going to the aug 10th bmq???


----------



## Doom (22 Jun 2009)

i guess, we'll be sharing the plane together than ahahaha. im doing the same thing dude. you talk to cronc (spelling?)


----------



## Tempestshade (23 Jun 2009)

Is anyone leaving for the August 3rd BMQ, from Nova Scotia/Halifax specifically?
I am quite confused as to what to bring with me? Do all my civilian clothes have to be 'dress'.
On week one can I wear Jeans? Or should I go and buy myself a pair of dress pants to wear?
Do I receive socks and the likes when I get there as part of kit? 

haha, its the little things that are getting to me now.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Doom (23 Jun 2009)

As far as i know just the swearing in is Formal. rest is history.\

EDIT: who's going to be in 0274 ???


----------



## bradlupa (23 Jun 2009)

tempestshade here is your answer for what to wear.


Dress: 
When you show up at CFLRS, you must wear appropriate and comfortable clothes to be able to walk long distances when doing your arrival procedures. The following types of clothing are strongly recommended:

Male candidates:
Shirt and/or pull, clean pants and shoes (comfortable clothes) 
Female candidates:
Blouse and pants, shoes (comfortable clothes).
The "platform and high heels" shoes are not allowed. 
Top of Page


----------



## traviss-g (24 Jun 2009)

Hey I'm just wondering if you guys can let me know when you had finished with your applications? What was the waiting time between your, medical,CFAT,interview until you were told when you were leaving? 

I will be finished with my application today at 7:30 am when I drop off a letter from my doctor and I was hoping to make it in for mid to late aug, BMQ...If there is one. Just curious on what my chances are!

Thanks, good luck and have fun! 
Travis


----------



## Doom (24 Jun 2009)

it depends on the medical situation at work here, if there is infact nothing wrong could take days. sometimes weeks the RMO worked magic for me i got merit listed in under seven days and got my job offer on the seventh day. So i guess it all depends... Best of luck my friend.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jun 2009)

Cluett said:
			
		

> It  depends on the medical situation at work here.  If  there is in fact nothing wrong, it may could  take days; sometimes weeks.  The RMO worked magic for me.  I got merit listed in under seven days and got my job offer on the seventh day. So I guess it all depends... Best of luck my friend.



 >

Can you try to use correct spelling and grammar so others in the future can find answers to questions that you have asked?


----------



## Doom (24 Jun 2009)

ahhh geeze  :-[ I'll remember that for next time. 

Note to self... Watch out for George Wallace.

Please don't edit my personal story, that would be a nightmare.

Aahahahah.


----------



## bradlupa (24 Jun 2009)

Who is on course #0273.

I was posted to the Air Force.  Yay! What I wanted


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jun 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> Who is on course #0273.
> 
> I was posted to the Air Force.  Yay! What I wanted



Posted to the Air Force??  Or given the Air element uniform?


----------



## bradlupa (24 Jun 2009)

Funny. O.k. i give the blue uniform


----------



## Doom (25 Jun 2009)

dang, no one on here is on the same course...   guess im going to meet everyone there... with the exception of Kyle. One person, who i'll probably be sharing the plane with.


----------



## AJSP (25 Jun 2009)

Hello everybody,

  I just got my call this morning for a job offer. Armored crewmen. Sworn in July 23 at CFRC Halifax. Fly out to BMQ St. Jean August 9th to start on the 10th. I am very excited,nervous and all those other good emotions. 
  I think I may have waited a bit long to join as I just turned 25. But better late then never. Anybody else heading on on that date? I've seen a couple fellas , anybody from Nova Scotia? 

   What has everybody been doing for prep work? I took swimming lesson and started hitting the gym! 

        Good luck everybody!


----------



## Doom (26 Jun 2009)

AJSP said:
			
		

> Hello everybody,
> 
> I just got my call this morning for a job offer. Armored crewmen. Sworn in July 23 at CFRC Halifax. Fly out to BMQ St. Jean August 9th to start on the 10th. I am very excited,nervous and all those other good emotions.
> I think I may have waited a bit long to join as I just turned 25. But better late then never. Anybody else heading on on that date? I've seen a couple fellas , anybody from Nova Scotia?
> ...



Please tell me you're 0274!!! PLEASE!


----------



## AJSP (26 Jun 2009)

As of now I do not know yet. When I find out I will let you know though.


----------



## Doom (26 Jun 2009)

Ahh, call your CFRC. Ask them what it is they can tell you now or you wait till July. either or.


----------



## Andrew J.T Smith (26 Jun 2009)

xxmixkexx said:
			
		

> I just got called for my BMQ which starts august 10th anyone else have the same date?



Hey man Im Andrew Smith, from Barrie Ontario. I leave August 10th as well chances are I'll see you up there.


----------



## Andrew J.T Smith (26 Jun 2009)

So Im not sure my Course # Yet but Im being Sworn in July 23rd CF Downtown Barrie. I leave August 10th Anyone leaving the same day add me to MSN. Drew2002n@hotmail.com 
Hope to see you guys down there and Im excited to meet you all.


----------



## Doom (26 Jun 2009)

Yea, I added you andrew, please accept


----------



## Rinker (26 Jun 2009)

I leave for St Jean aug 8th and I am on course Aug 10th. Infantry PPCLI. Just gotta get rid of these shin splints before I leave.


----------



## bradlupa (26 Jun 2009)

That is funny everyone is on Aug 10th course and no one is on the Aug 3rd course.  Now I just have to get rid of this virus that I have contracted.  Doc is not sure what is it, but he put me on liquid Penicilin and Amoxicilin.  Can't go near my wife, worried I  might give it to her.  And with her being pregnant don't want that.


----------



## AJSP (26 Jun 2009)

To be honest I have about an extra 10 pounds of a B&B gut to get rid of ( Beer & Big Macs ) I brought back home from living out west in Alberta.


----------



## Doom (26 Jun 2009)

still no one else on course 0274 ?? aug 10 come on? any buyers.


----------



## Rinker (26 Jun 2009)

I don't know my course number, all I know is I start aug 10th


----------



## Ruski (26 Jun 2009)

I live in kitchener and Toronto. . but my enrollement date is July 8th at the Toronto CFRC.. anyone gonna be there? Its confirmed that im leaving august 2nd for august 3rd bmq. After I will be RCR and Going Infantry. Course #  0272


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jun 2009)

Ruski said:
			
		

> I live in kitchener and Toronto. . but my enrollement date is July 8th at the Toronto CFRC.. anyone gonna be there? Its confirmed that im leaving august 2nd for august 3rd bmq. After I will be RCR and Going Infantry. Course #  0272



I really feel for you.  You are going to miss Oktoberfest.     :'(


----------



## Ruski (26 Jun 2009)

yeah, unless i go to WPC for 90 days  and than hopefully wait for next BMQ to start after october fest  hehe


----------



## Doom (26 Jun 2009)

@Ruski,

Warrior Training I think is good. Because it gives everyone a chance i just don't understand how you fail, the shuttle run.


----------



## Clove Hitch (27 Jun 2009)

As of this time, nothing is official.

But,

I was informed this week that my medical clearance from Ottawa should get here anytime now and in the meantime I have had a spot held for me. August 9th. A Sunday.

This was told to me over the phone and there nothing on paper as far as I know.

It's not a stretch for me to imagine spots held before all the paperwork is done. Especially if there a need for hands in the trade one has applied for.

There shouldn't be any snags as far my medical clearance goes.

August 9th ... presumably. 

------

I can't wait. I'm going to become the biggest kit geek I can be.

So far I am having a hard time finding a toothbrush case and soap case in the same colour.
Is duct tape a colour?

750ml is a lot of shampoo for men that shave their heads don't you think? 

----------


----------



## AJSP (27 Jun 2009)

I'm hoping to have a quick and efficient kit. Problem is I shave my head when I shave my face so I'm going to have to work out some sort of speed shaving for that.

Where you flying in from Clove Hitch?


----------



## Ruski (27 Jun 2009)

Cluett said:
			
		

> @Ruski,
> 
> Warrior Training I think is good. Because it gives everyone a chance i just don't understand how you fail, the shuttle run.



Yeah, well im never into the habit of octoberfest, so im not gonna fail the express test.. but i was just saying if i did wanna make it for octboerfest i can fail the shuttle run.

As for warrior training, your still getting paid fulltime anyway so and your still in army - i dont see any major drawbacks except getting more fit and maybe not going on bmq this month but next.. anyway.. Good luck to all here and you can hit me up if you want.

@ Clove Hitch - for me it was the say way - I had a spot reserved for August 3rd, but when my medical came in it took about a week for me to get the Email..


----------



## Clove Hitch (27 Jun 2009)

AJSP

I'll be there from Thunder Bay, On. 

Ruski, where are you from? As for any delays, I will make sure to call the CFRC next week every other day at least.


----------



## AJSP (27 Jun 2009)

Whats everybody on BMQ August doing? Im going Armour.


----------



## asterix_prl (27 Jun 2009)

I just wanted to wish you all the best of luck. i am currently going into week 12, I will be in a fob next week then grad the week after. i thought i would post a message or two because i was on here a lot reading posts before i left. i live in the blue sector 12th floor which really isn't that bad. The hardest week i had was week one because i had to adjust to a different life style and you stand for about 6 hours a day waiting for haircuts, canex, and waiting to see clerks about your pay. Morning pt is a breeze its only 30min to an hour. We started with 75 people day one and lost 11 to the first pt test( 4 of which were released) and the rest went to wft. we are currently down to 52 mainly for personal reasons. Most of the people here are hardworking team players and the rest are shit pumps so have fun with the platoon punishments. The weeks seem to fly by so enjoy your time here, take pictures, make friends, stay positive as much as Possible  , and remember why you decided to join the Canadian forces. I hope you all get good staff it makes a huge difference

Best of luck
Pat L.


----------



## Doom (27 Jun 2009)

crap pumps.... Nice language.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jun 2009)

Cluett said:
			
		

> crap pumps.... Nice language.



 :

We'll just see what comes out of your mouth after a few weeks of military life.........


----------



## RTaylor (27 Jun 2009)

LOL yeah, in a matter of no time at all you're language will be spiced with all the words that would make a criminal blush.

BMQ isn't easy, unless you luck out and have instructors that are easy going, but even then it's pretty rough.

A few pieces of advice :

Don't go in there thinking you know it all. Especially about physical fitness. I've seen countless big mouths who thought they were in amazing shape get the shit rocked out of them by 45 year old instructors who could do an ironman in their sleep. Matter of fact, don't brag about how fit you are at all. No one really cares but your self. By the way, make sure your shoe laces are double knotted on the PT Express, because it's a really sad reason to be put on WFT, which I've seen personally happen to too many people.

Don't knock the WFT (what used to be RFT) guys and girls. See above statement. If you land on PAT you will be part of it (from what I've heard unless it's changed again).

Take all your personal things you think you may want. Laptops, books, cellphones, Sony PSP, whatever. My BMQ had their things on week 4 and were able to have them after work all the time, but each course is different. Be prepared, some courses never get their goodies back for a while. Some get them back really soon.

The heat and humidity are killers in St Jean. Drink LOTS of water and eat healthy. Gastroenteritis and all sorts of other wonders float around St Jean. Its a huge petri dish full of disease. That leads to this : If you hurt go to the MIR. I will tell you now that no one there gives a flying crap about your health except YOU. You only have 1 body, take well care of it.

When you know you're getting issued kit, ensure that you put on some crappy civvie clothes because your duds will become stained, stinking and may have to be thrown out. Matter of fact, don't wear anything to high class or  gangsta, I'd suggest a pair of light fabric slacks (or shorts of the same fabric) and a short sleeved polo shirt. 

Mentioning kit, ENSURE that your combat boots and all weather Goretex boots (herein after described as the CF98 specials) fit properly. Not too tight and not too loose. The regular combat boots stretch...the goretex not so much. If you know that you're going to be active that day, ensure to wear the most comfortable boots (most find the regular combats best).

Don't try retarded shortcuts or scams to try to pull 1 over on the instructors. They know better (for the most part).

My last piece of advice is this : Don't think, just DO. Turn the mind off and just act and react, that is basically all they want to see. Excuses don't exist, not much else does either. Just think that you're the slave of some non caring robot entity and you'll be fine.


----------



## Clove Hitch (27 Jun 2009)

Thank you Asterix, RTaylor.

To follow up AJST, maybe we can include our hometowns.

Thunder Bay, Ont. >    Combat Engineer hopeful


----------



## Ruski (27 Jun 2009)

Thats what i did, called many times ill be coming out of the Toronto RC but i live in kitchener and Toronto, just spend most time in Toronto so i applied here. First time i applied in 2007 was in Kitchener though.



			
				Clove Hitch said:
			
		

> AJSP
> 
> I'll be there from Thunder Bay, On.
> 
> Ruski, where are you from? As for any delays, I will make sure to call the CFRC next week every other day at least.


----------



## Doom (28 Jun 2009)

I did that to, but than the CFRC started to figure out who i was everytime i called, and they stopped telling me stuff. ahahaha. they wont tell me when i was merited or anything. CFRC Toronto on the other hand. They will. I call them for answers Mississauga knows my voice way to well now. Had one of the Sgt's say oh no its you again.


----------



## Loachman (28 Jun 2009)

Cluett said:
			
		

> I did that to, but than the CFRC started to figure out who i was everytime i called, and they stopped telling me stuff. ahahaha. they wont tell me when i was merited or anything. CFRC Toronto on the other hand. They will. I call them for answers Mississauga knows my voice way to well now. Had one of the Sgt's say oh no its you again.



Standing out amongst your peers by similarly annoying the staff at St Jean should provide lots of entertainment for those around you. On behalf of them, "Keep up the good work".


----------



## Rinker (28 Jun 2009)

hahaha priceless loachman, so true. Maybe more of the attention will be put on him than me on course now. Sorry bud probably see you on course


----------



## observor 69 (28 Jun 2009)

Rinker said:
			
		

> hahaha priceless loachman, so true. Maybe more of the attention will be put on him than me on course now. Sorry bud probably see you on course



Might I recommend the "Grey Man" approach. :nod:

"The Grey Man is a military term that refers to someone who stays "under the radar."


----------



## Rinker (28 Jun 2009)

That's the plan


----------



## AJSP (28 Jun 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys, its all good stuff, Glad you took the time to write and care. Means a lot to us weary not sure what to expect men/women waiting in line to go to BMQ.

  Was talking to a buddy who just finished his ql3's and SQ and he is being posted to Alberta as a Sig op. He filled me in on a few things. Mainly, Dont fall asleep in class, make sure you can do 25 push ups not matter what and when somebody is yelling at you ignore them. 

 Combat enginners! Good stuff that was my other choice. If/when we make it through BMQ we should be in Gagetown roughly the same time inless the courses are held at different times. Im hoping to be at Gage around the holidays as its close to home.

    Thanks again everybody for your time and knowledge.


----------



## Doom (29 Jun 2009)

I don't get a kick out of annoying staff. I work at the bank I hate it. So odds are I won't be able to amuse you guys sorry


----------



## Rinker (29 Jun 2009)

awww come on, unless it turns out to be a group punishment ;D


----------



## Xarak (29 Jun 2009)

I will be coming from Toronto. I'm going Navy, Marine Engineering Mechanic.
Swearing in on July 29th
BMQ - August 10th #0274


----------



## Doom (29 Jun 2009)

I don't really think, annoying the staff at any level weather it is a business, volunteer or any type of staff at any level. Where they are responsible for things that decide if you have a career or not especially. Is a big no no. Im excited about this BMQ and I don't want to screw anything up. Im going under the radar when I'm there. So don't expect much from me in that department. 

Flip side, Has anyone found out what course they're on yet for August 10th? No one on here has 0274 yet  

EDIT: I see Xarak will be in my course!!! YAY!!!! Xarak, do you have msn or something?


----------



## Tempestshade (29 Jun 2009)

Haha now all you have to do Guppy is figure out who he is on the 10th .
How did you figure out your course number? Did you call and ask?


----------



## Doom (29 Jun 2009)

They actually told me the date they offered the job to me. The Corporal, that I was talking to gave me everything I needed, Course Number... Who picked me up and everything in between. The only thing he didn't say was if he was going to mail the package to me or not. But I guess I'll find out when I go down there to be sworn in. Which I'm really looking forward to. So yea, Can't wait to get up there for my BMQ.


----------



## Tempestshade (29 Jun 2009)

Yea me either, I am quite excited. I have a host of questions for my recruiting center, but whenever I ask them I get mixed/shady answers.


----------



## Doom (29 Jun 2009)

we all get that, just don't ask. wait until you get there or get sworn in. Im sure they'd answer them a lot better once we actually get sworn in. Some seem like they are unsure but hey, they have other people to get through the process to its not just us right ?! because technically they're done with us we're in


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (29 Jun 2009)

I'm hoping to get on this August 10th course date...I was merit listed a bit over a week ago, and I should be getting an offer this week, so maybe I'll see you guys there.
I'm coming from Sarnia, Ontario and going Infantry!


----------



## Cridden (29 Jun 2009)

Got my call this morning for Aug 3rd BMQ. Started application on Apr 1st, and was merit listed on May11th. Excited to start. Going in as cook.


----------



## Tempestshade (29 Jun 2009)

Haha good if we are on the same course and out doing training, volunteer to be a cook so I don't have to  haha


----------



## Cridden (29 Jun 2009)

Hell ya I'd cook in the field...unfortunately we'd just be dishing it out  Might see if I can cook on the weekends..lol...cant lose my knife callous, took me 15 years to build it up


----------



## bradlupa (29 Jun 2009)

Did you get your course number and if so what is it?


----------



## Rinker (29 Jun 2009)

15 years of cooking expierence...Wish you were on my course. ;D


----------



## Cridden (30 Jun 2009)

I havn't received my paperwork yet, they said it will be mailed to me...i assume my course number and other relevant info will be with that.


----------



## LiquidSquid (30 Jun 2009)

Hey all, just got the offer and will be on the Aug. 16th course; going in as Comm. Research Op, with any luck.

Just think - all you Aug. 10th guys will look like seasoned vets when I show up a week later, lost and confused.


----------



## AJSP (30 Jun 2009)

Cook! Beans and Wiener specials? I like my steak mooing and still bleeding please. .

 All joke's aside congrats on getting a quick acceptance.  I started my application last November. 

 There's hoping we will be seasoned vets 7 days later.    Hopefully we will be able to pass on the knowledge quickly enough for it to do some good. Team work is the language folks.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jul 2009)

AJSP said:
			
		

> There's hoping we will be seasoned vets 7 days later.



 :rofl:


----------



## Clove Hitch (1 Jul 2009)

I think he was being fecicious. 
 ...To Canada Day   
  and teamwork


----------



## AJSP (1 Jul 2009)

Yes yes I was. 
  I know that in 7 days in our minds at the time we've learned more then we ever could again. But In reality it is not much. It's just a small step into a big world. 

  Happy Canada Day army.ca!!  :yellow: :dileas:


----------



## Ruski (1 Jul 2009)

Hey, if anyone on August 3rd ( or any other dates) BMQ wanna keep in touch add me on msn: plevak_alex@hotmail.com or Email plevakalex@gmail.com

I check my email 15 times a day and go on msn rarely, but I can always make exceptions for those who wanna chit chat bout bmq..  Does anyone have their enrollment ceremony on july 8th in toronto?


----------



## Tempestshade (1 Jul 2009)

Hey Ruski!
I am on the August 3rd BMQ as well, I don't know which course number although I will let you guys know asap. Also, I swear in on the 8th as well, just in Halifax haha.

David


----------



## Ruski (1 Jul 2009)

ah dam hehe  yeah find out and we can keep in touch - my name is Alex... if u cant tell my msn - -but anyway  - let me know asap and than itl be awesome.


----------



## bradlupa (2 Jul 2009)

Hey Alex, I am on Aug 3rd BMQ, But swearing in is not on July 8th, are you driving or taking train. Because you have to go right by where I live in Port Hope.  But I will email you


----------



## Rauka (2 Jul 2009)

Will be on the plane to BMQ on August 16th. Anyone else leaving from Halifax?


----------



## Clove Hitch (2 Jul 2009)

It's official!
I will pick up my joining instructions tomorrow.
August 10th. 
Super psyched.

I'm going to spin some Slayer... and Motorhead.
\m/,

What are we listening to?


----------



## tylerj280 (3 Jul 2009)

Hey everyone I called the recruiting office today and they said i was merit listed yesterday, should get my offer next week, and BMQ is most likely in august but could be sooner cause im going med tech.  ;D


----------



## phionex (3 Jul 2009)

Im on the Aug 10 basic course 0275. Any other Sig Ops on the course send me a message.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (3 Jul 2009)

Just got my offer today Swearing in July 23rd in London, BMQ starts August 17th...........FINALLY!


----------



## starseed (3 Jul 2009)

Johnson101 said:
			
		

> Just got my offer today Swearing in July 23rd in London, BMQ starts August 17th...........FINALLY!



I'm sworn in on the 28th, Aug 17th BMQ, and I'm headed out west with the PPCLI.


----------



## LiquidSquid (3 Jul 2009)

Welcome to the August 17th BMQ crew! I dunno about you guys, but physical fitness has suddenly become a big priority for me. I should probably jump in a pool sometime and make sure I remember how to swim too...


----------



## AJSP (3 Jul 2009)

Im heading out of Halifax, on the 9th though. Im from Pictou, How about you?

  How do you know your going the PPCLI in the west? Did they tell you at your CFRC? I'd love to know what I'm getting. Im Hoping for Pet. 


    R.I.P Cpl. Nicholas Bulger


----------



## starseed (3 Jul 2009)

AJSP said:
			
		

> Im heading out of Halifax, on the 9th though. Im from Pictou, How about you?
> 
> How do you know your going the PPCLI in the west? Did they tell you at your CFRC? I'd love to know what I'm getting. Im Hoping for Pet.


I'm from Kingston.

I can't speak for any other trade, but about the first thing I was asked when I told them I wanted the Infantry was which regiment I'd prefer. I believe they try to give you the one you ask for, but obviously you go where the requirements of the service dictate. My joining instructions tell me I've been offered *INFMN - PPCLI. Uniform: Land.*

I gather it's the same thing with picking a battalion, only it's even more subject to the demands of the service - I was told I was most likely to end up in whichever battalion was headed out next after I finished battle school. No idea how it works when there aren't deployments to consider. Unlike your regiment, however, it is possible to switch battalions later on, so it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world if I didn't get my choice, which was 3rd battalion - I won't be finished training till long after they rotate into Afghanistan. That is not of course to imply that any battalion is better than another, but all things being equal, I'd prefer to be light infantry. 



> I should probably jump in a pool sometime and make sure I remember how to swim too...


Better yet, a lake, especially if your past swimming experience is limited to artificial bodies of water. It's a lot more intimidating when you can't see the bottom ><


----------



## locklady (4 Jul 2009)

Go the call on the 3rd, enrolment ceremony July 23, London recruiting office, start BMQ August 17, 2009- Air Element- Med Tech 

anyone else from the August 17 BMQ email me at netti_whit@hotmail.com


----------



## AJSP (4 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the info starseed. They never said which unit wehn they spoke we me about the job offer. Just when, where and  land element and wearing a uniform. Im joining as a crewman, so to my knowlwdge Petawawa and Wainwright are the two bases of choice I believe. 
  I'm hoping for Pet for a couple reasons. 
    Its closer to the east coast. I've lived in Alberta already. Got some friends there. Fiance has some family in Ottawa and area. And I hear hunting and fishing is good  

  May not be most peoples reasons for wanting a certian CFB. But their my reasons. 


     Congrats locklady, Med Tech will most likely be an awesome career


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jul 2009)

The CFRC usually can not tell you what unit you will be going to.  In your case, as an Armour Crewman, they can give you an idea of what the postings are; Edmonton, Petawawa, Valcartier, and Gagetown.  For Infantry, they can indicate where the Bns are located; Edmonton, Shilo, Petawawa, Valcartier and Gagetown.  They can not guarantee you any unit or posting.  That comes well after you have PASSED your BMQ in St Jean and then neared completion of your Trades Training.  It is near the end of your Trades Training, when the CF now knows it has a successful candidate, that they will give you three choices of postings; but they will also know what unit desperately needs people.  I have seen whole courses that were designated as RCD when they started, but all badged LdSH (RC) on graduation, and vice versa.  

It is when you finally approach the end of your Trades Training when you will have a good idea of what unit you will be posted to; NOT BEFORE.


----------



## recruitlacrioix (4 Jul 2009)

hey just want to say congrats to everyone for being accepted. my enrolment ceremony is on august 7th, and i leave winnipeg for st. jean on august 23rd, and start training on the 24th. is anyone here starting august 24th?  im going as artillery soldier field.


----------



## AJSP (4 Jul 2009)

Thanks George Wallace. I figured I would not know in till way past my BMQ.


----------



## mgrandy (7 Jul 2009)

Hello, I'm Michelle... I will be leaving out of Halifax on August 23rd to start the 24th BMQ. Just got the call, yay.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (7 Jul 2009)

Anyone swearing in on July 23rd in London, or starting bmq August 17th??


----------



## Ruski (7 Jul 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> Hey Alex, I am on Aug 3rd BMQ, But swearing in is not on July 8th, are you driving or taking train. Because you have to go right by where I live in Port Hope.  But I will email you



Hey - as far as i know im gonna be flying - but I will let you know tomorrow as my enrollment date is in less than 12 hours


----------



## LiquidSquid (7 Jul 2009)

Johnson101 said:
			
		

> Anyone swearing in on July 23rd in London, or starting bmq August 17th??



Yep, myself and a couple of others from a page or two back are heading out for the 17th. Looking forward to it?


----------



## For Tomorrow (8 Jul 2009)

Just received my call today from CFRC Toronto.
Going Infantry and Swearing In on the 19th of August and starting BMQ on the 24th (0278).


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (8 Jul 2009)

LiquidSquid said:
			
		

> Yep, myself and a couple of others from a page or two back are heading out for the 17th. Looking forward to it?




Oh yeah I am.....it's been such a long process for me and I can't believe it's finally going to begin.


----------



## RedRanger (8 Jul 2009)

Yee Haww!! Got my call and accepted the offer.  Flying out August 9th from Toronto to start the 10th.  I'm going for Nav Comm.


----------



## AJSP (8 Jul 2009)

Congrats Red Ranger, you will be there same time I am.  Hope to meet ya there.


----------



## Rauka (8 Jul 2009)

LiquidSquid said:
			
		

> Yep, myself and a couple of others from a page or two back are heading out for the 17th. Looking forward to it?



I'm sworn in on the 28th of July (Halifax) and BMQ starts on August 17th (get sent out on the 16th)..anyone else here from Halifax leaving that date?


----------



## Tempestshade (8 Jul 2009)

Heyy,
My course number is 0272E, on the 3rd of August, I am now a PteR haha. Just wanted to let you all know.


----------



## RedRanger (8 Jul 2009)

AJSP said:
			
		

> Congrats Red Ranger, you will be there same time I am.  Hope to meet ya there.



That'll be awesome.  Hope to meet a bunch of great people.  What trade are you going for?


----------



## futuresapper (9 Jul 2009)

Just got my call!! Swearing in on August 10th, leaving on the 15th, course starts on the 24th!! I'm really excited, my trade is lineman! Any others on the 24th course?


----------



## Apryl (9 Jul 2009)

Just got the call as well, August 24th start. Anyone wanting to carpool from Kingston/Toronto area? Going in as Supply Tech/Airforce.


----------



## AJSP (12 Jul 2009)

Red Ranger

Armored.

Yourself?


----------



## RedRanger (12 Jul 2009)

Naval Communicator.


----------



## Doom (15 Jul 2009)

RedRanger said:
			
		

> Yee Haww!! Got my call and accepted the offer.  Flying out August 9th from Toronto to start the 10th.  I'm going for Nav Comm.



Probably going to be on the same plane as us lmao. Good to see another person on board.


----------



## Rinker (15 Jul 2009)

I fly out from Vancouver August 8th and start the 10th, I get to spend a whole day (the 9th) doing who knows what. Hopefully I am not alone.


----------



## Slaw (15 Jul 2009)

got my call today...start Aug.31. Anyone else?


----------



## elninorey (16 Jul 2009)

I also got my call today !! swearing in august 4th and leaving august 30 to start the 31st! Reg infantry from Ottawa.


----------



## Xarak (16 Jul 2009)

Good to know that there will be another Navy person on the plane in flying out of Toronto. I will prolly see ya there


----------



## Doom (16 Jul 2009)

How come you all know when your plane leaves... the CPL never discussed that with me, just asked if i wanted to go on the plane or drive lol

Geeze.


----------



## Clove Hitch (17 Jul 2009)

Guppy, 
You will most likely receive your travel orders the day of your swearing in. My swearing in is July 23rd, BMQ Aug 10th.


----------



## Rinker (17 Jul 2009)

Yea guppy they gave me my flight ticket on the day of swearing in, and they also give you a booklet that you fill out for other travel expenses.


----------



## Tempestshade (18 Jul 2009)

Just wondering, I was not given a ticket per say but instead a confirmnation number, do I need to do anything special with this number? Or just have it ready when I go to the airport?

Thanks for anyone who would know this, if you guys don't ill call up the recruiting center.


----------



## dangerboy (18 Jul 2009)

Tempestshade said:
			
		

> Just wondering, I was not given a ticket per say but instead a confirmnation number, do I need to do anything special with this number? Or just have it ready when I go to the airport?
> 
> Thanks for anyone who would know this, if you guys don't ill call up the recruiting center.


With an airline confirmation number that is the number that your ticket is "stored" under. All you do is either give the number to the ticket agent or input it into one of the self-serve counters they have at the airport.

Good luck with your course.


----------



## Tempestshade (18 Jul 2009)

Thank you very much for the quick reply. Only time I have taken a plane before was when I was very young, so as with joining the military, airports and such are new to me.


----------



## Doom (19 Jul 2009)

Clove Hitch said:
			
		

> Guppy,
> You will most likely receive your travel orders the day of your swearing in. My swearing in is July 23rd, BMQ Aug 10th.



Kudos, what is your course number do you know? And I guess i'll see you there!


----------



## Bucky (19 Jul 2009)

Got the call on Friday (17 July). Looks like i'll be sworn in (again) on 24 July, and BMQ starts 10 August.

Also, going SigOp (again).

Sweet!


----------



## RedRanger (19 Jul 2009)

Xarak said:
			
		

> Good to know that there will be another Navy person on the plane in flying out of Toronto. I will prolly see ya there



What trade are you going for, Xarak?


----------



## Xarak (19 Jul 2009)

RedRanger said:
			
		

> What trade are you going for, Xarak?



I'm going into Marine Engineering Mechanic.


----------



## Mike7426 (20 Jul 2009)

hey is there anyone here starting on the 3rd of august, swearing in in edmonton on the 31st?


----------



## Bucky (21 Jul 2009)

Mike7426 said:
			
		

> hey is there anyone here starting on the 3rd of august, swearing in in edmonton on the 31st?



There are a few, yeah. Try skimming through the whole thread. Most are asking for pm's or msn addresses to keep in touch before the course starts.


----------



## AJSP (24 Jul 2009)

Hey everybody! Got sworn in yesterday. Was pretty awesome!!! I am going to be on course 0275. Along with another fella who is going Infantry. The other 6 I was with I believe are 0274 all navy. Me and the other 0275 leave @ 0630 Sunday. Arrive Quebec time @ 0709. Anybody else landing around that time? iper:


----------



## Rinker (24 Jul 2009)

I'm on 0274 and there was a lot of navy guys at my swearing in too, except for 1 other guy going infantry but he is on a different course. And everyone seems to be on a different airline than me. ;D


----------



## Doom (25 Jul 2009)

Rinker said:
			
		

> I'm on 0274 and there was a lot of navy guys at my swearing in too, except for 1 other guy going infantry but he is on a different course. And everyone seems to be on a different airline than me. ;D



Good to atleast know one other guy on my course, I'm going Infantry.


----------



## Ruski (26 Jul 2009)

Bucky said:
			
		

> There are a few, yeah. Try skimming through the whole thread. Most are asking for pm's or msn addresses to keep in touch before the course starts.



Hey, I myself got sworn in on the 8th of July but leaving for BMQ in 5 days (August 2nd) and Course starts August 3rd. I however am from Toronto- Kitchener - hope to c you soon. I cant wait for this week to end so I can fly out there and start BMQ again  add me on msn or yahoo (anoyone can add me)
MSN: plevak_alex@hotmail.com or yahoo plevakalex@yahoo.com if you wanna keep in touch.

Cant wait to see everyone there


----------



## locklady (26 Jul 2009)

looking for anyonle on the August 17 BMQ 0277E, I am going to be there MEd Tech Air Elemnet


----------



## DuckSeaSon (26 Jul 2009)

Going 17 of august     0276F can't wait !


Edit: Does the F or E stands for English and French ? Thanks.


----------



## BigBoss9115 (27 Jul 2009)

starting on 17 wooo add me chris_p77@hotmail.com


----------



## Corman1987 (27 Jul 2009)

im set for one august 31 if that answers part of your question


----------



## Smity199 (28 Jul 2009)

Im going for the 31st as well, in St. Jean.. going infantry
whats your MOC?


----------



## Corman1987 (28 Jul 2009)

I was going to join infantry, but i have bad eyes so currently my MOC is Communicator Research Operator. Are you flying out?? I am swearing in at mississauga, than to ST JEAN


----------



## Smity199 (28 Jul 2009)

oh so they recommended another MOC after your eye exam didnt turn out so well? thats pretty cool that they did that or wa CRO your secondary choice? Im from victoria so Im being sworn in here on the 21st then leaving on the 28th although I havent recieved any specific travel info yet all I know is that I am flying and leaving on the 28th, I guess Ill see you in st jean!


----------



## LiquidSquid (28 Jul 2009)

Sworn in today, and found out I'll be on course 0277E. Looking forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## elninorey (28 Jul 2009)

Im getting sworn in next tuesday, august 4th in ottawa. Anyone else here gonna be there?


----------



## Cooldevil789 (29 Jul 2009)

YAY!!!! Got my call yesterday afternoon.

I get sworn in August 7th; 9am
August 29th, Airplane ride from Toronto, Ontario Airport
August 31st BMQ starts yay!

Anyone who is either going to be on that course, or leaving from Toronto airport, add me to msn!! 

cool_devil_789@hotmail.com

Would like to get to know some people


----------



## Cooldevil789 (29 Jul 2009)

just accepted an offer for Aug 31st BMQ.
Flying out August 29th Toronto Ontario.


----------



## Corman1987 (29 Jul 2009)

Yah they recommended another MOC incase my exam did not turn out so well. I researched the CRO and it looks pretty exciting, so i am 100% behind the decision. Will see you guys on the 31st i guess.. i think we are going to have an insane time.


----------



## Cooldevil789 (29 Jul 2009)

Where you flying from!


----------



## Corman1987 (29 Jul 2009)

toronto lol....


----------



## Corman1987 (29 Jul 2009)

i call the window seat bro.


----------



## AJSP (29 Jul 2009)

Flying in from Halifax for BMQ St.Jean on Augest 9th.


----------



## PTE.BOOTHMAN (30 Jul 2009)

yeA the paperwork finally went thru leave the 29th for bmq st jean on the 31st look for me BOOTHMAN


----------



## Cooldevil789 (30 Jul 2009)

Everyone who is attending the August 31st course should PM me there MSN, or Facebook name. I would like to discuss the course with them, and maybe get together for a drink


----------



## Sinah (30 Jul 2009)

Hey, I'm leaving on the 15th for a start date of the 17th anyone going that day that wants to meet up or msn it my email is corbeil.chris@gmail.com


----------



## BigBoss9115 (31 Jul 2009)

My BMQ starts on the 17 on i do no know when I swere(SP) in yet. 

P.S WE MISS YOU FAVRE PLEASE COME BACK


----------



## aesop081 (31 Jul 2009)

Chris Payne said:
			
		

> My BMQ starts on the 17 on i do no know when I swere(SP) in yet.



What ?


----------



## Young.Alex (31 Jul 2009)

can anyone tell me how long it took to get an offer after your medical? mine is on the 5th of august... i was wondering if anyone could give me an approximation?


----------



## Smity199 (31 Jul 2009)

Obviously everyones case is different but I got an offer about 2 months after, and I had no problems or complications. Good Luck


----------



## Cooldevil789 (31 Jul 2009)

I Got an offer 3 weeks after being merit listed, but getting merit listed was very tough for me, so the whole thing took a little bit.


----------



## BigBoss9115 (31 Jul 2009)

Chris Payne said:
			
		

> My BMQ starts on the 17 on i do no know when I swere(SP) in yet.



HMMM LOL 

My BMQ starts on the 17 and I do not know when I swere in yet


----------



## RedRanger (31 Jul 2009)

Congratz to those who have sworn in or will be.

Had my swearing in July 29th.  Went really well.  Very excited here.  I'm on course 0299 for Nav Comm.  I'll see a whole bunch of you at Pearson on the 9th.  Although, I'm not looking forward to waiting around for five hours in Montreal for the shuttle.   Hoping to make a bunch of friends though.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Jul 2009)

RedRanger said:
			
		

> I'm not looking forward to waiting around for five hours in Montreal for the shuttle.



That's just to get you used to waiting around.  You'll do a lot of it in your career.


----------



## Xarak (31 Jul 2009)

Hey RedRanger I was also at that swearing in on july 29th in toronto and congratulations man.  I was like the only asian guy there if ya noticed me. I'm in course 0274 going MAR ENG MECH. Can't believe that BMQ is only about a week away after months of waiting and training. 

Hope to see ya on the 9th!   ;D


----------



## Tamchy (31 Jul 2009)

I will be sworn in on the 14th of August and start my BMQ on August 31st. I guess I got the last August date so I will see you all there.


----------



## Doom (31 Jul 2009)

getting sworn in on aug 5th for aug10th bmq. yay... can't wait. hahaha Its going to be fun I hope. Really cannot wait, but why the swearing in so late compared to others gah...


----------



## Rinker (31 Jul 2009)

ok so I have to fly to montreal, pretty sure I just go to the airport on my own as they already gave me my ticket. But when I land in montreal I have to go to the bus, now is this something I notify people of. Or do I just meander my way to where ever the bus is. Assuming there assuming your on your way down. I know there is specific times. But I may or may not make it to the bus on time depending on flight delays, or whatever comes up as it is an airport.

edit: Nevermind, I found the details in my joining intructions, see you there guppy


----------



## BigBoss9115 (31 Jul 2009)

RedRanger said:
			
		

> Congratz to those who have sworn in or will be.
> 
> Had my swearing in July 29th.  Went really well.  Very excited here.  I'm on course 0299 for Nav Comm.  I'll see a whole bunch of you at Pearson on the 9th.  Although, I'm not looking forward to waiting around for five hours in Montreal for the shuttle.   Hoping to make a bunch of friends though.



Get a taxi 25$ each with 4 people


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Aug 2009)

Chris Payne said:
			
		

> Get a taxi 25$ each with 4 people



That would depend on what the joining instructions say.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Aug 2009)

Chris Payne said:
			
		

> Get a taxi 25$ each with 4 people



Do some research before you decide to give some advice.


From the Joining Insturctions posted at CFLRS ST.JEAN WEBSITE.

How to get there 
For the candidates who are arriving, there are two methods to get to the St-Jean garrison: personal transportation or commercial transportation. Both of these methods must be coordinated with your local recruitment center before the candidates depart for basic training.

1.Personal Transport:

This method entails the candidate using a personal motor vehicle (whether the vehicle belongs to him/her or someone else). A road map (Annex A) can be found at the end of this document. Candidates who wish to park their vehicle in the St-Jean garrison for their course must have registration and insurance papers with them. You will have to park your vehicle in lot A1. During the course, you will only be authorized to use your vehicle during designated weekends. 

2.Commercial Transport:

This method includes any means of travel other than a personal motor vehicle which requires purchasing of tickets. This includes airplane, train, bus and taxis. Candidates arriving by commercial transport will transit through the Montreal area by either Montreal Trudeau airport, Berri-UQAM bus depot or the Place Bonaventure train station. Candidates must then take the designated shuttle bus according to this timetable (Saturdays and Sundays): 
a.Shuttle bus departure from Montreal airport to St-Jean garrison on SATURDAYS 

■15h00 
■20h00 

b.Shuttle bus departure from Montreal airport to St-Jean garrison on SUNDAYS : 
■15h00 
■19h00 

3.Candidates living in the Montreal area can travel by personal means to Trudeau Montreal airport in order to take the shuttle bus at the prescribed hours. Nevertheless, it is important that you inform your recruiting centers of your intentions for coordination purposes. 

4.Trudeau Montreal airport:

Once at Montreal airport, wait for an instructor in uniform in the vicinity of the domestic baggage carousel. An instructor in uniform (as well as a Canadian Forces poster) will be on location between::


a.14h00 and 15h00 (Saturday and Sunday) 
b.19h00 and 20h00 (Saturday) 
c.18h00 and 19h00 (Sunday). 

5.Dorval train station:

If you arrive at the train station between 06h00 and 19h30 on Saturdays or between 06h00 and 18h30 on Sundays, you are to use Via'a Airconnect shuttle service (free with your train ticket if you are coming from a western destination, or some expenses will be necessary for the service if you are coming from an eastern destination) to get to the assembly point at the airport. This shuttle will be parked in front of the train station and runs between the airport and the train station on a regular basis. Once at the airport, you are to get to the arrival (domestic) baggage area to link up with the instructor at the assembly point. An instructor in uniform will be in place (as well as a Canadian Forces poster put in place by the instructor to identify the assembly point) at these timings: 

a.14h00 and 15h00 (Saturday and Sunday) 
b.19h00 and 20h00 (Saturday) 
c.18h00 and 19h00 (Sunday). 

6.Berri-UQAM bus depot:

If you arrive at the bus depot between 06h00 and 19h00 on Saturdays or between 06h00 and 18h00 on Sundays, you are to use the airport shuttle service (14$ - service every 20 minutes) to get to the assembly point at the airport. Once at the airport, you are to get to the arrival (domestic) baggage area to link up with the instructor at the assembly point. An instructor in uniform will be in place (as well as a Canadian Forces poster put in place by the instructor to identify the assembly point) at these timings: 

a.14h00 and 15h00 (Saturday and Sunday) 
b.19h00 and 20h00 (Saturday) 
c.18h00 and 19h00 (Sunday). 

7.*It is your responsibility to verify departure timings. If the shuttle bus is not present at the designated hours, contact the instructor who will be available at (514) 773-2609 before deciding to take a taxi. If you cannot establish contact at that number, contact the school at (450)-358-7099 ext 7229 for further instructions*. 

8.*Candidates who are arriving via commercial transport between 20h00 and 06h00 (Friday to Saturday and Saturday to Sunday) or after 19h00 on Sunday night will be required to take a taxi to CFLRS which will cost them approx $90 (Keep the receipt to claim it later). Your recruitment center should warn you ahead of time if you will not be arriving during business hours. If there is more than one person taking the taxi, it is the candidate's obligation to pool as many people as possible in the taxi.*


----------



## RedRanger (1 Aug 2009)

The cab thing is probably a misunderstanding on C.Payne's part.  No worries.  Airports are super boring, but I won't mind the long waits ahead in my career.  As for Xarak, were you the tall Asian guy?  I forget.  I was the one in the pin striped suit at the front.  And I must say, I really enjoyed the ceremony.  I felt a real sense of honor and pride for joining up.


----------



## BigBoss9115 (1 Aug 2009)

You do not have to get the bus you can get a taxi trust me.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Aug 2009)

Chris Payne said:
			
		

> You do not have to get the bus you can get a taxi *trust me*.



Joining instructions............random kid on the internet who hasnt even gone to BMQ .......

Your choice.


----------



## Xarak (1 Aug 2009)

Yeah I was the tall asian guy. And I remember you since you were the only one with a suit lol. I agree the ceremony was great.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Aug 2009)

Chris Payne said:
			
		

> You do not have to get the bus you can get a taxi trust me.



Why should we trust someone who hasn't even gone to BMQ yet?

If you go outside what is stipulated on your Travel Documents, you _*WILL NOT*_ I say again _*WILL NOT*_ be reimbursed for the cab ride.

To the original poster, read your travel documents and if you have further questions about the transportation I would highly suggest you contact the CFRC that is handling your file.


----------



## BigBoss9115 (1 Aug 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Why should we trust someone who hasn't even gone to BMQ yet?
> 
> If you go outside what is stipulated on your Travel Documents, you _*WILL NOT*_ I say again _*WILL NOT*_ be reimbursed for the cab ride.
> 
> To the original poster, read your travel documents and if you have further questions about the transportation I would highly suggest you contact the CFRC that is handling your file.



I went To BMQ in july  2008 and I got a taxi wit 3 other people we paid 25$ each and we DID get our money back. so you CAN get a taxi. as long as you are at the base before the bus gets there you will be fine.


and NFLD Sapper what part of newfoundland are you from i lived in Corner Brook for 15 years. and is you BMQ on the 17th


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Aug 2009)

Chris Payne said:
			
		

> I went To BMQ in july  2008 and I got a taxi wit 3 other people we paid 25$ each and we DID get our money back. so you CAN get a taxi. as long as you are at the base before the bus gets there you will be fine.



So which is it? You did BMQ in 2008 or you are going to BMQ sometime in AUG 2009?



			
				Chris Payne said:
			
		

> starting on 17 wooo add me chris_p77@hotmail.com





			
				Chris Payne said:
			
		

> My BMQ starts on the 17 on i do no know when I swere(SP) in yet.





			
				Chris Payne said:
			
		

> and NFLD Sapper what part of newfoundland are you from i lived in Corner Brook for 15 years. and is you BMQ on the 17th



And read my profile to find out.


----------



## BigBoss9115 (1 Aug 2009)

I first went in 2008 then i left after 22 weeks (Did not finish BMQ) now I am going back sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Aug 2009)

Chris Payne said:
			
		

> I first went in 2008 then i left after 22 weeks (Did not finish BMQ) now I am going back sorry for the misunderstanding.



Hmmm.... BMQ is only 14 weeks.........


----------



## BigBoss9115 (1 Aug 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... BMQ is only 14 weeks.........



I was on pat for some time do to an injurey


----------



## Doom (2 Aug 2009)

Anyways, This Wednesday. Can't wait a second longer. Getting sworn in... I really hope five days is really plenty for getting prepped. I'm sure it will be. Who else is getting sworn in on Aug 5th 2009 @ CFRC Mississauga?


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Aug 2009)

downrightGuppy said:
			
		

> I really hope five days is really plenty for getting prepped. I'm sure it will be.



Prepped for course, or just prepped?  You've been here almost four years.



			
				downrightGuppy said:
			
		

> Well, I know I spent my summer running everyday! Took a while to.
> I first started only being able to jog 2 laps before almost calapsing (if that's how it's spelt) and now i'm on 8 laps 3.6 Km / 2 miles. And to challenge myself, I start a light jog, by the end of the run I phase out of RUNS and SPRINTS for 5 laps. Always... ALWAYS... Try to excel in it as well. Try to beat your old running distance. Even if you're body tells you to stop... Slow down, keep running and or jogging at a steady pace. Don't stop until your training time is up and or over. The longer you run aswell you're giving your lungs a steady workout. And by atleast the end of the year, you should be able to run 8+ laps around a track field and or soccer field.
> 
> That's my experience anywho.
> ...


----------



## Doom (3 Aug 2009)

Wow PMedMoe, can't believe you found that one  : Well I mean in general, I weight less than I packed on some meat purposely so I could be in shape for it this time.  :blotto: Prepared as in getting ready to do those runs, push ups. Course work. You name it!!! GRRR ARMY FACE  :warstory:


----------



## aesop081 (3 Aug 2009)

Chris Payne said:
			
		

> I was on pat for some time do to an injurey



Regardless, joining instructions are not suggestions.


----------



## Sinah (3 Aug 2009)

Don't know about you guys but in my joining instructions it says that if you don't arrive between the times the bus gets there then you are to take a taxi into St.Jean where it also states and estimate of 95$ and you are told to keep a receipt so you can get it back, and you are to arrive at the base by no later than 2200hrs.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Aug 2009)

Sinah said:
			
		

> Don't know about you guys but in my joining instructions it says that if you don't arrive between the times the bus gets there then you are to take a taxi into St.Jean where it also states and estimate of 95$ and you are told to keep a receipt so you can get it back, and you are to arrive at the base by no later than 2200hrs.



Which is stated on the Joining Instructions that NFLD Sapper posted:



> Candidates who are arriving via commercial transport * between 20h00 and 06h00 (Friday to Saturday and Saturday to Sunday) or after 19h00 on Sunday night will be required to take a taxi to CFLRS which will cost them approx $90* (Keep the receipt to claim it later). Your recruitment center should warn you ahead of time if you will not be arriving during business hours. If there is more than one person taking the taxi, it is the candidate's obligation to pool as many people as possible in the taxi.



Not to pick on anyone in particular, but people, start doing what is requested of you now or you'll be in for a "fun" time on BMQ.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Aug 2009)

Sinah said:
			
		

> Don't know about you guys but in my joining instructions .........



 :


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Aug 2009)

Sinah said:
			
		

> Don't know about you guys but in my joining instructions it says that if you don't arrive between the times the bus gets there then you are to take a taxi into St.Jean where it also states and estimate of 95$ and you are told to keep a receipt so you can get it back, and you are to arrive at the base by no later than 2200hrs.



You missed the point about what we where arguing about discussing.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Aug 2009)

Key word in the Joining Instructions is *if*.  If you do not arrive outside of the timings in bold above, you are to take the shuttle.


----------



## Doom (3 Aug 2009)

hate to be the popper here, but whats different in the OQ versus the basic Q, Like I know it's two different routes but what courses are there in each one that make it different.


----------



## Cooldevil789 (3 Aug 2009)

Enough bantering. Guys I think the long version short of this story is; do what your CFRC asks you too do.

I'm starting to get really excited. I go to my ceremony this Friday August 7th. Flight August 29th, course starts the 31st. 

I will be proud to salute in rank and I will be proud to eventually be able to say

"Chimo"

Sappers for life, and much love and respect to our future and past soldiers. Those who live, fight and die so the rest of the population can live free.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Aug 2009)

downrightGuppy said:
			
		

> hate to be the popper here, but whats different in the OQ versus the basic Q, Like I know it's two different routes but what courses are there in each one that make it different.



BMOQ - Basic Military Officer Qualification

BMQ - Basic Military Qualification


----------



## aesop081 (3 Aug 2009)

downrightGuppy said:
			
		

> hate to be the popper here, but whats different in the OQ versus the basic Q, Like I know it's two different routes but what courses are there in each one that make it different.



BMOQ is for officers and focuses on leadership development in addition to basic military skills.

BMQ is for NCM and focuses on military fundamental skills.

Why do we have to go over this again ? Is the search function disabled during the summer ?



			
				Cooldevil789 said:
			
		

> Enough bantering. Guys I think the long version short of this story is; do what your CFRC asks you too do.



The CFRC is not asking people to do anything. CFLRS joining instructions are orders, to you, from the school and are to be followed. If they were not, the would have been called "joining suggestions"

JHC, it aint complicated......


----------



## Cooldevil789 (3 Aug 2009)

I love you Aviator. I definitely mistyped because I also meant "told".

But thank-you for the clarification


----------



## aesop081 (3 Aug 2009)

Cooldevil789 said:
			
		

> I love you Aviator. I definitely mistyped because I also meant "told".



Either way, the joining instructions are not from the CFRC so they are not telling you anything either.


----------



## Cooldevil789 (3 Aug 2009)

Fair enough, but push comes to shove your local CFRC tells you to follow the joining instructions.

Its always nice to have useful advice from an army elder such as yourself.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Aug 2009)

Cooldevil789 said:
			
		

> elder



Hey !! Thats not nice......


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Aug 2009)

Cooldevil789 said:
			
		

> Fair enough, but push comes to shove your local CFRC tells you to follow the joining instructions.
> 
> Its always nice to have useful advice from an army elder such as yourself.



The Joining Instructions are issued on the authority of Lieutenant-Colonel S.J.R. Whelan, CD, CFLRS Commandant.

So can therefore be interpreted as direct orders from him and the CFRC are ensuring that you follow them.


----------



## Cooldevil789 (3 Aug 2009)

Yes it is Aviator, all elder means is someone with experience. And a good portion of the time, experience brings opinion validity to an extent. It allows the rookies too take an opinion on a topic such as this and make it easier to listen too.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Aug 2009)

Cooldevil789 said:
			
		

> Yes it is Aviator, all elder means is someone with experience. And a good portion of the time, experience brings opinion validity to an extent. It allows the rookies too take an opinion on a topic such as this and make it easier to listen too.



Riiiiiiiiiiiight.......of course you were not calling me old........


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Aug 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Riiiiiiiiiiiight.......of course you were not calling me old........






 ;D


----------



## Cooldevil789 (3 Aug 2009)

Well, if it makes you feel better you can call me a younger or a Rookie. 


 :nod:


----------



## Doom (3 Aug 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Why do we have to go over this again ? Is the search function disabled during the summer ?



For me yes, and I know that can get me shot here. That's why I'm wearing kevlar  ... Eh, wasn't thinking about searching at the time so i apologize for that one. And I wasn't bantering... not yet anyways. I'm still awaiting orders from the recruit school. The day that comes is the day i'm happy (1 day if you don't count today ahaha) Besides that though... all party hardy stuff put aside. BMQ will be an experience none of us will forget, even if we do go PAT doesn't matter... We live to learn. That's how life is... and of course when life throws you those lemons, find the tree and burn it down.


----------



## RedRanger (4 Aug 2009)

Guppy, you're swearing in on the 5th, right?  You'll enjoy it.  Hopefully you have someone there to take pics of you.  Will make good memories.


----------



## Doom (4 Aug 2009)

RedRanger said:
			
		

> Guppy, you're swearing in on the 5th, right?  You'll enjoy it.  Hopefully you have someone there to take pics of you.  Will make good memories.



Really hoping so. RedRanger are you on Aug 10th as well? or the later ones?


----------



## elninorey (4 Aug 2009)

got sworn in today!!   lol no joke the ceremony really pumped me up for basic on the 31st  ;D


----------



## For Tomorrow (4 Aug 2009)

I suppose it's different for everyone, but I find it weird that so many people here have their swearing in 2-3 weeks before going to BMQ.
My swearing in is on the 19th and BMQ on the 24th. Not much time for paperwork, but less waiting is awesome.
Ehn well, good luck to everyone and see you all in the coming weeks!


----------



## Doom (4 Aug 2009)

see you than Kalz, incase you didn't know it was me texting your cell hope you don't mind ahahaha.


----------



## RedRanger (4 Aug 2009)

Yah Gupp. I'm set for the 10th.  Just counting down the days.  I have one more day left of work, then it's taking the remainder of the week to get my stuff together.  You leaving at 09:00 on sunday?


----------



## Doom (4 Aug 2009)

hah, will not know until tomorrow when i get sworn in. But more than likely


----------



## Clove Hitch (6 Aug 2009)

It's thursday. I fly out sunday 0630 for BMQ. Course 0275. Checking my list and checking it thrice. Autobiography is complete. After reading about peoples thoughts on ghost kits, I have decided to bring one. That is an extra shave kit, soap and toothbrush kit. Now... when they search our bags and find that I have brought these few extras, I wonder, will this cause strife? Do people get their ghost kits there or do they bring it with them? 

Granted, many generations of recruits made do without them, others will say this is part of the 'game'. A way to free up time for other important tasks. 


http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/64825/post-857783.html#msg857783


----------



## Sinah (6 Aug 2009)

To each there own but I'm not using the ghost kit idea. I'd rather do things the way that were told to do them, it teachs you to get your crap done and do it properly not to learn little ways to get around things. If your in the field and told to do something a specific way are you going to look for a short cut on getting it done and if so what are you compromising for speed? I know its just your kit but I think its still shows your work ethic about taking the easy way but I could be wrong I suppose. Either way good luck on BMQ guys.


----------



## Clove Hitch (6 Aug 2009)

Much appreciated Sinah. That was my position exactly before I went through the thread I posted. There are convincing arguments for the ghost in there by those who've been there. Before reading them and making considerations I would've thought that ghost kits were lazy and underhanded. Worth reading, me. Funny too.


----------



## Sinah (6 Aug 2009)

That was quite the interesting read. Lots of good points makes me kinda think the opposite to but I'm going to just go the first little while the regular way and if I find its beneficial to have a "ghost kit" and it will help with other stuff then maybe i'll try it out.

anyhoo T-9 days till I fly out.


----------



## Clove Hitch (6 Aug 2009)

Best to ya Sinah. Like my father used to say, "What ever gets me the hell outta Sudbury, eh!"


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Aug 2009)

Clove Hitch said:
			
		

> It's thursday. I fly out sunday 0630 for BMQ. Course 0275. Checking my list and checking it thrice. Autobiography is complete. After reading about peoples thoughts on ghost kits, I have decided to bring one. That is an extra shave kit, soap and toothbrush kit. Now... when they search our bags and find that I have brought these few extras, I wonder, will this cause strife? Do people get their ghost kits there or do they bring it with them?
> 
> Granted, many generations of recruits made do without them, others will say this is part of the 'game'. A way to free up time for other important tasks.
> 
> ...



I had an extra shave kit on my Basic 20 years ago...*after* a week or so into the course when one of our staff came in on a Saturday to give us some "hints" to help us get out shit together.  I've taught on many BMQs since then and I never once gave a recruit grief over using one...after they learned to hide the other one somewhere.  

As for searching your kit, I can't say what they do now, and each Platoon staff may be different, but when I was staff at CFLRS a few years ago, we didn't physically search people's kit.  What did happen, the Course Second-in-Command (referred to as the 2 I/C) gave a briefing upon arrival, explained what things were not authorized and that when the staff left the room for 5 minutes, each recruit would get rid of ALL unauthorized items into a garbage can.  Then the staff left the room for 5 minutes.  After the 5 minutes, the 2 I/C went back in and told anyone, once again, that those identified items were unauthorized and that anyone caught with them after leaving this room would be subject to disciplinary action.  Recruits were given one more chance to get rid of anything identified as prohibitted.  After that, if you got caught...you just brought the world down on yourself.

As I said, that was a few years ago, and each Platoon or Division Commander may have different directions issued to his subordinates.  If the Joining Instructions say "shall/maybe searched", expect to have your stuff gone thru.

Don't be stupid and get yourself on the staff's radar Day 1 of the course.  It is very hard to get off their radar once you are on it.  If it is a prohibitted item, don't bring it.  It really is just that simple.


----------



## mariomike (6 Aug 2009)

Clove Hitch said:
			
		

> Like my father used to say, "What ever gets me the hell outta Sudbury, eh!"



Best of luck to you, Clove Hitch. Wherever your father is now, I am sure he is very proud of what you have accomplished in heavy construction, and soon will as an Engineer. Incidentally, I took my mother to the AGO very recently. In her words, the construction improvement was "awesome". She must have copied that word from my sister.


----------



## Sinah (6 Aug 2009)

Hey Clove hitch were you from Sudbury? I live there now I noticed in your profile it said you live in Thunder Bay but I imagine from your post that maybe your from sudbury?


----------



## Clove Hitch (6 Aug 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Best of luck to you, Clove Hitch. Wherever your father is now, I am sure he is very proud of what you have accomplished in heavy construction, and soon will as an Engineer. Incidentally, I took my mother to the AGO very recently. In her words, the construction improvement was "awesome". She must have copied that word from my sister.



Ah, you've seen my work! That was really something else. Those stair cases that cantilever off the back of the building weigh 17t, the one does and the other is 10t. Some big iron in there. Lovely. Ironworkers did all the rigging and hoisting of the large wooden columns at the front and back of the building too. I'm glad your mother liked it. Mine did.





			
				Sinah said:
			
		

> Hey Clove hitch I had no idea your from Sudbury to, thats awesome where abouts in the bury to you live?



hehe...uh...yeah. I'm, uh, not from Sudbury. Neither was my father. I did the Inco thing though. 
I'm out of Thunder B'eh. 
If you've never seen Thunder bay, don't worry about it. hehehe
And like my father used to say...


----------



## Tamchy (7 Aug 2009)

If anyone is interested in there Grad date here is the list, looks like I am Dec 3 just not sure my Platoon yet.

Basic Military Qualification (recruits)

Platoon Number 	                         Start Date 	 Ceremony Date

R0274E (R35) & R0275E (R36) 	August 10, 2009 	November 12, 2009
R0276F (R37) & R0277E (R38) 	August 17, 2009 	November 19, 2009
R0278E (L15) & R0279E (L16) 	August 24, 2009 	November 26, 2009
R0280E (L14), R0281F (L17) & R0282E (L18) 	August 31, 2009 	December 3, 2009


----------



## RedRanger (7 Aug 2009)

Reviewed the stuff in my folder and I'm in course 0275.


----------



## Doom (7 Aug 2009)

Tamchy said:
			
		

> If anyone is interested in there Grad date here is the list, looks like I am Dec 3 just not sure my Platoon yet.
> 
> Basic Military Qualification (recruits)
> 
> ...



Don't mean to be mr. negative. But how did you obtain this information ? I mean sure it's obvious etc. but how?


----------



## grimborn (7 Aug 2009)

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/sem-wee/index-eng.asp

This website has all the bmq and bmoq start dates and ceremony dates for st jean. from their website


----------



## Doom (8 Aug 2009)

well i think that means im just stupid. Can't believe I didn't see that ahahah. good luck on course Aug 10th mates.


----------



## grimborn (8 Aug 2009)

Don't feel stupid. The mods just made a sticky thread with that link added into it. I am sure their are tons of people that had no idea. I am just extremely anxious and nervous waiting for my bmoq start. I have been looking at anything I can and I just randomly came along that two days ago. Went through my join instructions for a second time and noticed a link to their website. I was checking through the site when i came across that but it should help everyone out that has been looking for next training dates as I assume they will be updated regularly their and it would be official.


----------



## Smity199 (9 Aug 2009)

Anyone flying out of vancouver island on the 28th for St. Jean??
if so PM me


----------



## sarahsmom (14 Aug 2009)

I'm on the Aug 31st BMQ, but I'm on R0281F. 
I get sworn in Aug 19th and was told by my case mgr I'll be flying out of Medicine Hat on the 29th.
Feels a lot like hurry up and wait, but then that's military life, right?

Looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## kempogirl (18 Aug 2009)

Hey Everyone 

I am new to this site and I was just signed my contract and got sworn in today for the Navy and I was wondering if there was anyone flying out of St.Johns NL on the 29 of Aug ? It would be nice to know a few faces before I get up there . Thanks for your time and good luck everyone on their traning


----------



## Slaw (18 Aug 2009)

Hey, Anyone on course R0280E on the 31st??


----------



## Smity199 (18 Aug 2009)

Slaw said:
			
		

> Hey, Anyone on course R0280E on the 31st??


Yea I am, what occupation are you going for??


----------



## kempogirl (18 Aug 2009)

hey I am on 280E too ... where are you from ?


----------



## Smity199 (18 Aug 2009)

Im from victoria, going for infantry. what about you?


----------



## kempogirl (18 Aug 2009)

I am going in as a navy cook .... I am from newfoundland


----------



## elninorey (19 Aug 2009)

Im in R0280E also! going for infantry, from ottawa


----------



## Smity199 (19 Aug 2009)

awesome, I'm getting sworn in on friday, and I'm excited.. A little nervous about being prepared but cant wait to finally dive in to new career. see you all there


----------



## kempogirl (19 Aug 2009)

Iam soo excited  , really nervous too . I want to do well and not let my section down , but I look forward to meeting you all . Its gonna be a adventure to say the least lol .


----------



## Slaw (19 Aug 2009)

I'm going Vehicle Tech. Coming from Halifax. Feel free to add me to msn or whatever.
 colburt91@hotmail.com


----------



## Tamchy (21 Aug 2009)

Anybody in this course I look forward to meeting and working with you all on August 29th. I was sworn in @ Hamilton on August the 14th
Feel free to email me.


----------



## Corman1987 (24 Aug 2009)

countdown begins guys, august 29 fly out from toronto! gl all


----------



## elninorey (25 Aug 2009)

Just wondering, is anyone leaving ottawa on the 30th by bus?


----------



## kempogirl (25 Aug 2009)

cool see you all on the 29th ....


----------



## sarahsmom (25 Aug 2009)

Only 4 more days til we all start arriving! Kind of feels like I'm going back to school LOL

@ elninorey : i'm not arriving from Ottawa but if you are looking for someone to split the costs with for travel back to Ottawa on weekends off, I'm in. My folks are in Ottawa as well as my daughter, so that's my destination when we are allowed off base.


----------



## Corman1987 (25 Aug 2009)

swearing in 26th.. 8:30 mississauga see you all there!  course = 0282


----------



## elninorey (25 Aug 2009)

sarahsmom, splitting the costs sounds like a good idea. count me in everynow and then - i wanna go clubbing in montreal too lol.


----------

